# rid of gnats



## Tim Mendenhall (Feb 21, 2011)

How can I get rid of knats. My house is immaculate and I spray with Raid each day and i think there all gone. The next day, they are back in the master bathroom and the kitchen.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow - I would cut back on the Raid use for your own health and the health of your family. 

Most gnats in my house come from houseplants. Put a clear plastic bag over all your potted plants and see if you trap some of those little buggers.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you sure they are gnats or those tiny little black flies that look like gnats?


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Identify the bug then it's easier to kill. Trap as suggested them look under magnifying glass. Google image search. If you have Google Goggles worth a try???

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Good advice above. Stop treatment until insects are properly identified. If you need help, take samples to county extension office, agricultural agent, etc.

Common small flies:
*Sewer flies (psychoda):* come from slow moving drains, unused/little used dishwashers, floor drains, bad/loose gaskets underneath toilets, plumbing traps that don't retain water or dry out.

*Fruit flies (drosophila)*: Your house is clean, but-check for old potatoes, investigate to see if a child has hidden/disposed of food somewhere unusual )I've seen this in a clean house);

*Fungus gnats*: Come from overwatered plant soil, especially plants with spanish moss on top of soil.

The source must be found; you will discover the source after proper ID; then search and learn the bio of that specie and you will have a proper direction to go. Keep us posted, I'm curious.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Tim, PAbugman raises a great point. I get allot of customers coming in complaining of tiny flies in there homes. They check the garbage, the fridge, anywhere that food is kept. A good majority of the time it's flies in drains, which is the last place people tend to think to look. As another poster suggested trap and identify is your first goal. Place a bag over the kitchen and bathroom drains as well and see what you catch. Hope this is helpful.
Cheers,
ChrisFixit


----------

